

Any cloud IDE suggestions? - pskittle

It&#x27;s a pain to make sure my machine is setup properly whilst learning to code. Would appreciate suggestions. Thanks :)
======
ivan_burazin
I am the cofounder of Codeanywhere
[https://codeanywhere.com/](https://codeanywhere.com/) , would love your
feedback. :)

------
cyberpanther
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-neutron-
driv...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-neutron-
drive/hjmodhnpiombojkgckmmhjhihfhphajp?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog)

------
xyclos
I enjoy cloud9

[https://c9.io/](https://c9.io/)

------
garagatyi
Love [https://codenvy.com](https://codenvy.com)

------
TylerJewell
Would love it if you gave Codenvy a try (I am the founder).

------
vqc
i'm a big fan of nitrous.io and use it daily as my dev environment.

